# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  - :::

## Aruiteve

«* -* » "" 
 


«* -* » "" 

: . ! - -2022 - , 1/2 . 14 2022 22:00 -. - 14.12.2022. . . . , , . , 1/2 , . 2 (2,5) 1,57 . , 4156 . . 21:00 . Qazaqstan 21:00 . Qazsport 01:00 . Qazaqstan 01:00 . Qazsport. 

, -. : . 1999 "" 1:0, 2007 2:2. : «, ! , !» -2022. " " , . , . , , . . 14 2022 - - . 

, , , - . 6- , . , . , , , . II , , , . 31- , , « », . . : , . . , . 

: « » . , 200 . 12 , , , . , , XIII , IX . « » , . « » , . , 1906 . 1912 . , 5 . . 1956 , V. 1960 ( ) . , . 1997 USFP ( ). II 1999 VI . , -. . 2002 , , . . , ( ) , 2018 - , 1962 - , 1958 - , 1954 - ( , , ). , ( ) - , . , - . . 

, . . , , . , . 3 : . , . , , . . 1,2 , . , . . 2 (2,5) 1,92 . . "" ! - . , 1/2 . 14 2022 Al Bayt Stadium (-, ). - 22:00 . RSS, , / . 

1:0 14 , , , , 1/8 . 2022 "" . : , , . , . , . , , 14 2022, . 2022: , . . -2022. 1/2 . - 14.12.2022 22:00 (.). . . . , , , . 

2022 . . , . , . . . 3:0. (39- 69- ), (34- ), . , 14 . REGNUM, 10 Mundo deportivo . . , . - , 14 , - 22:00 . 2022? . 






 -  
 -  
 -  







 -  
 -  
 -  




 -  







 -  

 -  
 -  

 -  

 -  
 -  


 -  



 -

----------

